# Paulding Forest is getting another check in station



## Jeff Raines (Sep 10, 2015)

The land has been cleared and graded.Location is on Braswell Mt.Road at Old Blue Car Body Road


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 10, 2015)

Saw that clearing this weekend but didn't have time to check it out. Did most of my scouting on the south side. Met a group of teen agers comin' out the back side of sheffield that looked like they had been in there 4 wheelin'


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 10, 2015)

They've been riding up in that area ever since I was in high school in Paulding County and most likely before then too. Maybe having the check station there will cut down on some of that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Good information Jeff thanks for posting this.


----------



## cor95123 (Sep 12, 2015)

the state also bought 1100 acres of the old iron stob  hunting club and added it to paulding forest wma and sheffield wma.,.,.. the maps have not been changed yet,,,.,.the state also bought 1500 acres on johnny monk road but it will not be in wma untill next year..


----------



## coonhunter444 (Sep 21, 2015)

cor95123 said:


> the state also bought 1100 acres of the old iron stob  hunting club and added it to paulding forest wma and sheffield wma.,.,.. the maps have not been changed yet,,,.,.the state also bought 1500 acres on johnny monk road but it will not be in wma untill next year..


----------



## P6smSKC (Oct 20, 2015)

where is this old hunt club land located? I used to hunt off of brasswell mountain rd about 15 years ago and then the wma sold off the land to a hunt club. Never did kill anything down in there, and doesn't compare to my new honey holes.. but it would be nice to have more room when the orange army comes out on opening day


----------



## Bossdawg8085 (Oct 20, 2015)

Quick Question, what are the open days for firearms there? I have read a few different dates. I do all my Turkey Hunting there, and would like to try my hand at the Deer also. BTW, I enjoyed the article by Charles Elliot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 21, 2015)

Bossdawg8085 said:


> Quick Question, what are the open days for firearms there? I have read a few different dates. I do all my Turkey Hunting there, and would like to try my hand at the Deer also. BTW, I enjoyed the article by Charles Elliot.




Nov 12-15....Buck only with ether sex last 2 days...
925 hunters signed in last year with 92 deer killed for
hunter success rate of 9.9%

Dec 12-13 Buck only  ......

I live 10 mins away and plan to go......Early.....


----------

